# Apprentince License



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a young fella that wants to go turkey hunting with me this spring. Does he have to take a safe hunter course to get the apprentince license and turkey permit?


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

No he does not if I have read it right. He can use the app.lience for 3 years than he will have to get a lience but he does need to be with a lienced hunter.................Rich


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you!!

So if he was turkey hunting, he would he just purchase the regular youth turkey permit, or is there a special turkey permit for people with an apprentince licence??


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Youth turkey tag plus small game tag...............Rich


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

RichsFishin said:


> No he does not if I have read it right. He can use the app.lience for 3 years than he will have to get a lience but he does need to be with a lienced hunter.................Rich



He is right. But after the third year he will have to take a class before he can buy his license.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Thats what I meant just typed it wrong.............Have Fun with the youngster if your the one takin him/her................Rich


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks again all. I can hardly wait to get him out there.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

This is a great program! I only wish it would have been adopted sooner, but I want to thank the ODNR for putting this program in place. I purchased an apprentince license and deer tag last year for my 11yr old nephew and we hunted the youth gun season weekend. While we did get to see quite a few deer we only had a group of small yearlings within his imposed 50 yard limit - I gave him the "go ahead" on the yearlings, but he decided he wanted a "full grown deer, not a baby". We had the best time ever just sitting in the natural ground blind wtaching the woods and talking (you can't expect an 11 yr. old kid not to talk all day!). 

He is already talking about deer hunting again this year and I have my brother talked into taking the hunter's ed program with him this summer. It really gave him the opportunity to try it out before having to take the course, and in turn sparked the fire in another young hunter. Without the program I am sure this would not have happened because of timing issues, etc.


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Great job fishin fool. Thats how we get em. One at a time. I took my son out last year for the first time with a weapon (he's 10) and he had a shot at a nice buck. He is still telling his friends about that buck. LOL OHIO did a great thing when they started this program.


----------

